# Steel guide rod



## DFAULK (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a Glock 17 that my father gave me, the gun has had a few thousand rounds through it. What are the benefits if any of a steel guide rod and what weight recoil spring should I go with? I shoot some +P, mostly reloads, and some factory ball. The guide rod issue came up because someone I know who is an instructor for consealed carry classes told me that this might help with some accuracy issues. I don't know if it's true or not, but any input would be helpful. Also as far as my accuracy issues, I am not new to handguns, I regularly hunt with my Super Blackhawk Hunter successfully. Thanks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi DFaulk as far as the steel guide rod will just add a little more weight to the gun to compensate a little on recoil. I see no big advantage to it as you are shooting 9mm anyway. I'll let someone else tell you what spring weight to use or you could go to the Glock site and down load a manual. Good luck.

Best Baldy..


----------



## DFAULK (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks Baldy, either I was told wrong or I misunderstood what was being said.
I'm the type of person who "shoots first and asks questions later" since I order the parts then start asking if the part I ordered will help! Maybe one day I'll learn to slow down and not get so excited, but when it comes to guns or hunting, I cant help myself! Oh well, at least it won't hurt anything.
Thanks again.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If the gun runs reliably and you can hit your targets (keeping in mind the Glock 17 isn't a bulleye or hunting gun), why would you want to change anything? No reason to "fix" what isn't broken. Besides, unnecessary "modifications" to basically good pistols are the second-leading cause of malfunctions, after lousy magazines.

My rule is: if you don't have a clearly articulated reason or need to change the gun, leave it as-is.


----------



## DFAULK (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks Mike, you're right. How did you like Bragg? I was there from '95 thru '98 while in the 82nd and hated every minute, but now that I'm older, I guess the bad memories are fading or I'm just getting sentimental about that "brotherhood" that only soldiers can have. Stay safe over there!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

DFAULK said:


> Thanks Mike, you're right. How did you like Bragg? I was there from '95 thru '98 while in the 82nd and hated every minute, but now that I'm older, I guess the bad memories are fading or I'm just getting sentimental about that "brotherhood" that only soldiers can have. Stay safe over there!


A fellow lawndart - outstanding! Thanks for the good wishes.

Bragg was okay. I was only there three months, and most of that time was spent out at a simulated FOB. The training was so-so, to be quite honest, but it was conducted by First Army rather than the 82nd. I did get to shoot a lot, including my old favorite Ma Deuce, which was good.

I forgot all about my bad experiences at Fort Benning until I reenlisted after 9/11. They all came flooding back pretty quickly at my first Guard drill, though!


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*steel rod*

I put a steel rod insert into the hole down through the middle of my 23. It was recommended by my Glock dealer/service shop and was available online for under ten dollars. It's called a rigid recoil rod and is found at...

www.e-gunparts.com


----------

